# What modules to code for 676?



## robimitchell (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi All,

I have a UK spec F11 with base stereo (6 speakers, no amp, powered by the head unit).

I'm planning to install new amps and speakers and I'd like to code the car to Hi-Fi (option 676) to flatten the EQ.

I've seen lots of posts relating to E series cars but can anybody tell me please, if I VO code my car, what modules do I need to code for it to take effect?

I have a 2013 pre-LCI car with HU_NBT.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## SweetBMW (Dec 12, 2014)

After adding the 676 amp and wiring, code HU_NBT and AMPH (or AMPT). Cant remember


----------



## robimitchell (Mar 31, 2016)

Awesome, thank you very much! :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool. In the SVT-CAFD section, you can play "what if" games with various options and see which and how modules would be affected.


----------



## robimitchell (Mar 31, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool. In the SVT-CAFD section, you can play "what if" games with various options and see which and how modules would be affected.


Wow, what a brilliant tool!

So, for my car, it identified changes within HU_NBT, FRM_03CT and DSC_Premium; the only changes which seem to 'mean' anything are the HU_NBT ones.

I'm going to try those one their own, and do them one by one, to see what effect they have. Currently the two values are AMPLIFIER_VARIANT=internal (new: external) and AUDIO_SYSTEM=stereo (new: hifi).

I have a feeling (hope) that changing AUDIO_SYSTEM to hifi will remove the EQ and changing AMPLIFIER_VARIANT to external will reduce the levels output by the HU. I also believe that I don't need to change anything else to get what I need.

I will put my assumptions to the test and report back for anyone else who's interested!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

robimitchell said:


> Wow, what a brilliant tool!


It is quite handy for a number of reasons. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Fooljam (Oct 2, 2007)

robimitchell said:


> Wow, what a brilliant tool!
> 
> So, for my car, it identified changes within HU_NBT, FRM_03CT and DSC_Premium; the only changes which seem to 'mean' anything are the HU_NBT ones.
> 
> ...


Yes it is enough, nothing else required.
In order to achieve this proper sound experience after that coding, physically you need to connect your under seat woofers directly to their own channels.
And make sure you reconnect those 2 pairs of wires under the seats otherwise you won't get any sound in the doors.

So basically you need 6 channels in your car.


----------



## oliverpool (Oct 20, 2016)

robimitchell said:


> Wow, what a brilliant tool!
> 
> So, for my car, it identified changes within HU_NBT, FRM_03CT and DSC_Premium; the only changes which seem to 'mean' anything are the HU_NBT ones.
> 
> ...


Would like to confirm what you mean to code the basic stereo system to hifi

1. Code 676 to the VO of the car and verify that Audio System has been changed from stereo to hifi.

OR

2. Just change the Audio system from stereo to hifi?

I noted that there is some discussion about changing the amplifier Variant from internal to external? Is this required?

For my case, I intend to use the pp82DSP with the PnP harness from the head unit


----------

